# Other > Fun and games >  Ask me

## Sissy

You guys know this game "ask anything you want, and I will answer anything I want"? Meaning you can ask ANYTHING, and who ever answers can tell anything. But the truth. And yea, only rule is to answer with blatant lies. The one who answered gets to come up with the next question. We played this alot with friends (before we found cards against humanity) and we had countless hours of hysterical giggling and hyena-like laughing. Anyone willing to give it a go?

First question: What, and what kind is your favourite piece of clothing, and where you typically wear it?

----------


## Suzi

Marc's pants.... Obviously as a hat! 


What's your favourite thing to eat for breakfast?

----------


## Sissy

My typical breakfast is a raw ostrich egg with seesame seeds and tomatojuice. I can't eat it unless I am wearing bright yellow rubberboots.

Where do you like to go for vacation?

----------


## Suzi

:(rofl):  The Sahara desert for me, I love being all toasty and warm.

Favourite movie?

----------


## Paula

Pretty Woman

Favourite panto?

----------


## Suzi

The circus, with lots and lots of cl*wns.... 

Favourite vegetable?

----------


## Sissy

Celery!

Least favourite book? P

----------


## Paula

Lord of the Flies - seriously disturbing

Favourite colour? And why

----------


## Suzi

Neon Orange. Because I like the way that the neon orange lycra clad cyclists stay in the new and expensive cycle lanes.... 

Do you like Christmas? Why?

----------


## Paula

I LOVE Christmas! I love the excitement, the hope, the family time, presents and, most of all, the *SPARKLE*

Oops, so excited I forgot the question.

How would you describe your style

----------


## Suzi

Paula - you're meant to be lying! 

Style? Me? I don't think I have one! 

Do you like Acid Jazz music?

----------


## Paula

Oops!  :(giggle): 

Absolutely! Acid Jazz is the best! And I dance to it, at mignight, in my back garden, naked!

What exotic animal would you like as a pet?

----------


## OldMike

> Oops! 
> 
> Absolutely! Acid Jazz is the best! And I dance to it, at mignight, in my back garden, naked!
> 
> What exotic animal would you like as a pet?


*picks up acid jazz collection and zooms round to Paula's*  :(rofl): 

A garden slug they're so cute and cuddly not slimy at all and it can sleep in my bed  :(inlove): 

Favourite musical instrument and what you'd do with it  :O:

----------


## Suzi

Bagpipes - no hesitation.... I'd play them in the morning, I'd play them in the afternoon and I'd play them all night long because I love the sound so very much.............


Tell me about your socks... Do you have a favourite pair?

----------


## Sissy

Fishnets. My fav pair is neon Pink and I wear them over my shoes.

What is your favourite thing to do during free time?

----------


## Suzi

OMG I can see you going out feeding your chicks in fishnets and high heels!!!!  :(rofl):  :(rofl):  :(rofl): 

Snorkelling in golden syrup.  It takes a lot of time as it's a bit sticky

What's your favourite pudding?

----------


## Paula

Frog spawn (tapioca) pudding. I particularly love how it slithers Down your throat like a bogey!

Whats your favourite mode of transport?

----------


## Sissy

I absolutely love over packed busses where no free seats are available, and you have to stand between complete strangers feeling their body smell and clothes brushing against you.

When, where and how you met your best friend? Tell me about them.

----------


## Suzi

I met her dancing naked at Stonehenge under the light of the full moon on Summer Soltice  :O:  

Describe your favourite garden...

----------


## OldMike

One full of rocks and stones like a barren moonscape where nothing lives  :(giggle): 

Describe your LEAST favourite garden  :O:

----------


## Paula

One where I awake every morning to a mown lawn, roses pruned, apples picked from the tree and i dont have to do a moments gardening 

Whats your favourite smell?

----------


## Suzi

Dog poo. Lots and lots of dog poo. Especially in the summer when you walk past the dog poo bins in the park.... 


Do you have slippers? What are they like?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Pink everywhere. Like candy floss threw up all over the garden.

What do you always forget to buy?

----------


## Suzi

Bread. Different varieties too... 

What was the first horror film you ever saw?

----------


## Sissy

Gone with the wind. Rhet and his moustache... The HORROR!

Who is your role model? And why? What did they do to get that honor?

----------


## OldMike

Donald Trump because he's brilliant   :(rofl):   :(rofl):   :(rofl):  (never thought I'd ever say that).

What is your favourite planet (real or imaginary)?

----------

Suzi (16-11-18)

----------


## Suzi

Uranus obviously! *sniggers*

Favourite celebrity chef?

----------


## Paula

The bloke from the pub down the road - for those of you who dont know (which of course you do!),  recent exposure includes the local rag  :O: 

Whats your favourite perfume?

----------


## OldMike

Eau de Compost an earthy smell that clears the sinuses.

Favourite nursery rhyme?

----------


## Sissy

Baby shark! It is so catchy and soul soothing. I love the ear worm effect it has and how it haunts me at sleeples nights.

If you had a brand new car, what kind would it be?

----------


## Suzi

Easy, an old banger from banger racing - the ones that are all bashed up, with roll cages and no windows or windscreens! 

What are you wearing?

----------


## OldMike

Budgie smugglers and an antler headdress.

Oh dear I was answering truthfully there  :(giggle): 

I'm really wearing a flat cap with a lemon taped to it and nothing else.

What's your favourite cartoon?

----------

Sissy (18-11-18),Suzi (17-11-18)

----------


## smelly_steph

anything with donald duck in it. 

(I hate donald duck.)

my favorite cartoon is actually teen titans go. I want to see the movie they made out of it

who is your favorite girl group

----------


## Suzi

> Budgie smugglers and an antler headdress.
> 
> Oh dear I was answering truthfully there 
> 
> I'm really wearing a flat cap with a lemon taped to it and nothing else.


You owe me a new laptop, I've just spat tea out all over mine laughing at your post! 




> who is your favorite girl group


Has to be pussycatdolls. They are so full of dignity, always stay clothed and are such awesome roll models..................

Do you prefer rugby, football or tennis and why?

----------


## OldMike

Rugby because they have funny shaped balls, which reminds me of a joke.

Question: Why do rugby players have bigger balls than policemen?
Answer: Because they sell more tickets.

What's your favourite weather and why?

----------


## Sissy

I am a summer girl all the way. I love how the heat drains me and makes me nauseous and dizzy. Also all those nice flying and biting insects really make me feel alive.

If you were a shoe, what kind of shoe would you be? Why?

----------

Suzi (19-11-18)

----------


## smelly_steph

pair of slippers because then I could just wear myself in the evenings

hahahaha yeah, I don't have slippers yet and probably need some

what's your favorite fruit?

----------


## Suzi

> pair of slippers because then I could just wear myself in the evenings
> 
> hahahaha yeah, I don't have slippers yet and probably need some


Hunni, you know you're meant to give false answers? It's a comedy game... 




> what's your favorite fruit?


lychee the discustingness and slimy texture of what I imagine something else to resemble......... 

What's your favourite word?

----------


## smelly_steph

cat.

it's so..... dog like?
and the first word I learned as a kid was cat as well

what type of tv show would you like to be a part of and why

----------


## Sissy

Any insane reality show that brings out how idiotic other people can be. I love how I get to roll my eyes so hard I can see my own brain.

What did you have as supper yesterday?

----------


## smelly_steph

chicken nuggets with magic beans and pumpkin juice.

did I tell you I have a direct line to hogwarts and they send me food on a daily bases

what country would you like to visit?

----------


## OldMike

Nepal because it is so warm what with all that ice and snow and to stand on the Summit of Mt Everest and hear a crack and tinkle as my family jewels drop off and roll down the mountainside  :(giggle): 

Favourite instrument (musical or otherwise) and what you'd do with it.

----------


## Suzi

Bagpipes. I'd see how many ways I can stab them to stop them from inflicting their "music" on anyone else... 

What's your favourite fruit and why?

----------


## Allalone

Vomit fruit because the smell is so enticing!


Who is your favourite comedian and why?

----------


## Paula

Benny Hill, I particularly love his misogynism and the way he makes my skin crawl!

Whats your favourite city?

----------

